# Dog Park Virus? Skin Tags!!!



## nbd13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello All,

Our child Chance, the love of our lives is 14 months today! We take him everyday to the dog park, it gives him excellent exercise swimming and chasing the birds and running up the hills and in the fields. Anyways he has had 2 different skin tags that have had to be removed. The vet has had to put him under to remove them. One was on the side of his face and one above his eye. Now he has another growing below his eye! It is horrible taking him to the vet once a month it feels like and watching the vet take him away from me! I can't manage to not cry when I have to leave him there! Regardless the vet tells us this is some sort of virus that Chance has picked up at the dog park and it should clear up when he is around 2 years old. Has anyone had a similar experience? We feed him raw food and I am beginning to wonder if this is contributing to it. Although he has been on raw food diet for 6 months and this started about 3 months ago. Please offer any advice or support you may have as we are very concerned about our V! 

Thank you! Ruff Ruff
Chance


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Remmy picked up the Puppy Papillomavirus from Doggie Day Care. She had a large wart on her lip and then numerous ones inside her mouth. It looked so painful but she didn't seem too bothered by it (other then the fact she wasn't allowed to go to Day Care for 2 months!). They started looking worse and then just fell off and she was fine. It lasted about 6-8 weeks but she is totally fine now. I am not sure if its something like that. 

Good Luck with it. I know how frustrating that is because you are trying to be a good owner and get the pup lots of exercise and socialization then something like that happens!

Here is a photo where you can see her zit!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie is 14 months too--so far she's clear, but I worry because we send her to day care too. I'd be miserable too w/ the procedures having to be under anesthesia. I wouldn't worry about the food, doubt very much it has anything to do with this. Sounds like it's just something they get if they're around other dogs enough. Rosie's on a conventional diet, didn't stop her from catching giardia as a pup. Just like preschoolers that are always sniffling, young dogs around other dogs...get stuff.


----------

